# GNex owner, can't get "new contract" price: s3 or wait for s4?



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

I think the topic covers it. Basically here's what's up:

I have a Galaxy Nexus with a cracked screen that's been driving me crazy for a little while now. I can't, however, upgrade through Verizon because I got grandfathered into unlimited 4G, meaning the only way to get a new device is to buy straight-up. The S4 looks promising, but my guess is it's gonna cost around $700-800 off contract. Meanwhile, the S3 is going for less than half that if you dig around on the eBay.

What do you guys think? I'm leaning toward the 3 right now, but if the 4 is really THAT good I might save up some more.


----------



## ZeroFighter (Dec 17, 2011)

Wait for the S3 to go down in price then buy that.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

The s4 is not that much better than the s3. It should have been named the Galaxy S 3S. Unless of course you really need to use it with gloves on all the time.

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Craigslist is your friend if you dont wanna spend full price. got my s3 for $200 is perfect shape. they are readily available for around $300


----------



## dlb (Jan 7, 2012)

The prices on the S3 will take a hit and supply will go up in the second hand market when the S4 hit the stores. You're going to have to be patient for another six weeks or so. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Check out Swappa, they have some good deals there too.


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

If I were in that situation, I would just get the s4. I would want the most future proof device I could get my hands on.

In my situation, having bought a used s3 off contract, I don't know if I wanna hassle with selling my s3 to buy my s4 with my upgrade coming up.


----------



## skennelly (Jun 7, 2011)

sooner7 said:


> I would want the most future proof device I could get my hands on.


No such thing, lol.

If money is the issue, then get the S3. It's still a great device and will continue to be for the folks that don't have to have the latest and greatest. Like mentioned earlier, the S4 isn't such a giant leap forward that I would spend the extra money for.


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

skennelly said:


> No such thing, lol.
> 
> If money is the issue, then get the S3. It's still a great device and will continue to be for the folks that don't have to have the latest and greatest. Like mentioned earlier, the S4 isn't such a giant leap forward that I would spend the extra money for.


This guy makes a good point, just look at the fassy and how it is still getting development. The S3 should have solid development for a long while. Especially with as many units they sold.

Only thing good about S4 is 1080p and upgraded camera.....but the screen is still pentile matrix.


----------



## skennelly (Jun 7, 2011)

sooner7 said:


> This guy makes a good point, just look at the fassy and how it is still getting development. The S3 should have solid development for a long while. Especially with as many units they sold.
> 
> Only thing good about S4 is 1080p and upgraded camera.....but the screen is still pentile matrix.


Not to mention the fact that Samsung has said the S3 will get all the software upgrades that the S4 has that aren't hardware related.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Just get the S3, the S4 isn't worth the price in your case. For the same reason as you, I just bought a 32GB white S3 that is two months old/mint condition and comes with an extra 16GB sdcard and an otterbox case for $380.

That's my suggestion anyway, the S4 and HTC's One don't really make me want them; now time to decide whether I want to sell my Gnex or not...


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

I ain't gonna lie, I'd love to have the One hardware running AOSP.

I can't give up my multi-color led, thanks Sammy!


----------



## jayRokk (Feb 23, 2013)

Honestly... Get an S3 once the S4 drops....

The S4 is just an S3 on steroids... And since you'll probably root and install any AOSP based ROM, all those features they added will be useless. The S3 is an amazing phone... A little bit of AOKP, Custom Kernel, Over clock and Under volt ..... Youll have an even more amazing S3.... Way better than the GNex









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

